# white vinegar as final rinse



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't want to do that. For one, though I have NOT researched this and couldn't say for sure, the level of acidity in vinegar would make me worried that it could bleach/damage the hair coat. Second, I don't think I could tolerate the smell. 

My personal favorite trick is to spray with Pepi (Pepi-Coat Conditioner in Finishing Spray at Schneider Saddlery) while they are still a little wet (not sure if doing it while they are still wet makes ANY difference...but it seems to at least a little bit). Spray it first on a dry (or very slightly damp) sponge or one of those microfiber auto towels and then wipe on the horse. It is an aerosol, so if you just spray it straight on the horse, especially outside, a lot of it goes to waste since it blows away. I use a ton of it at shows!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I know for human hair you can leave it in. Once dry the smell is gone. Apple cider vinegar is better, more vinegar to water ratio for oily hair and less vinegar to water ratio for dryer hair. I never used it on horses, though.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

The other thing vinegar will do is return the pH of the skin to acidic, after the often alkalysing shampoos, soaps etc. The slight acidity of the healthy skin is in part a defense mechanism against pathogens, and disrupting that also disrupts the beneficial microflora on the skin.

It's a very weak acid and won't bleach or burn, but I wouldn't quite use it half-half.

Also I avoid shampooeing horses; plain water is usually adequate for cleaning a horse (unless you have a grey or live in clay country) and doesn't create any problems that you then have to fix.


----------



## Audsta (May 25, 2015)

Huh I've never heard of this trick before!! If you try it, let us know how it is, and if you can tolerate the smell lol


----------



## Xymenah (Sep 29, 2014)

I use apple cider vinigar in my own hair after washing(once a week) and it's never been healthier or shinier. Vinegar will not bleach hair. Hair is actualy natrualy acidic so putting vinegar on it actualy keeps it healthy and puts it back where it should be after the soap which is basic instead of acidic. And yes the smell fades once dry.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Always have used ACV, but needs to be Heinz, not the imitation junk. A good splash of it in warm water, sponged on, balances the salt from sweating, is used after workout, sweatscraped off.

And use it to rinse after bathing, to cut suds, put on shine. 

Dunk tails in it, and spray on manes too.

Best thing ever. Been doing this for over 50 years, use it for grooming as the above, plus will sponge on when have sand fleas, as they call them down South, keeps babies from being eaten up.

And 10cc in mouth, using needless syringe, will soften hardmothed horse.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Imitation vinegar?

I bought a gallon of store brand distilled white vinegar, just went to read the label. Says diluted with water to 5% acidity. Nothing about contents otherwise.

How can I tell if it is real or imitation?


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

Google it. I know we spray 50/50 mix of distilled water and ACV on our horses hooves every time we pick them out to combat any bacteria that may be developing. Most shampoos is alkaline, the vinegar (while mixed w/water) should balance the skin. Just my two cents.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to give my old gelding an ACV rinse after his weekly bath to help keep flies away. He was allergic to fly bites and the ACV rinse kept him from getting bitten too much and helped keep me from going broke buying Pirahna in bulk. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I googled it:

*Q: So what does my cheap white vinegar at the supermarket contain?*
The plain white vinegar you can buy at the supermarket, if labelled “Vinegar” is fermented. If it is not from grain or sugar it will declare “Imitation Vinegar” or food acid 260.
Its actually rare to see imitation vinegar in retail. Its used a lot in industry, and a lot of preserved foods are declared with food acid 260. I have never seen it for sale at a grocery store, only real “Vinegar”.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

anndankev said:


> Imitation vinegar?
> 
> I bought a gallon of store brand distilled white vinegar, just went to read the label. Says diluted with water to 5% acidity. Nothing about contents otherwise.
> 
> How can I tell if it is real or imitation?


Need Apple Cider Vinegar, not white. Two different things. White is made from grain alcohol

And ACV is made from apples or apple cider. Imitation/flavored is made from corn or?

But not any good for anything. Windows maybe?

Need to read on back for ingredients list.

But ACV. You can get organic but costs more.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Used to love watching the mares when would give foals ACV sponge bath...they would flip their lip up and go to flehming over and over..pretty funny.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

For general cleaning, disinfecting feet, washing horse, dog, windows, floors, the cheap gallons are fine.

For taking it internally for the health benefits you want the vinegar with the "mother" still in it.

What Is Mother of Vinegar? (with pictures)


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Vinegar will lighten dark hair is used frequently.

And it still stinks once dried.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Will ACV lighten hair, or only white vinegar?


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

luke4275 said:


> Some website.. pro groomers secrets.. suggested a final rinse of 1/2 white vinegar 1/2 water.. appy after final rinse and leave it on without rinsing it off.. helps with flies and eliminated soap residue... ok to leave it on without rinsing it off?


I used to use it on my halter mare before a show. It made her coat even more glossy. Don't remember where I heard about it, though. But I used to get comments from other competitors about how awesome her coat looked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

This is fascinating. I'm going to try this, assuming I remember by the time I get home tonight.


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

I spray white vinegar on my horse after his bath, his coat is sooooooo shiny and glossy. It also helps repel flies. My horse gets eaten alive by flies and this really helps on top of his fly sheet lol.:lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Vinegar is a de-greaser so will strip essential oils from the horses skin - part of its natural waterproofing mechanism and protection against the elements
You put oils on a horses coat to make it shine so why use something to remove what's their naturally?
Vinegar will lighten hair (your own and the horses)
How to Use Vinegar to Lighten Hair | eHow

Not something I'd use as a 'leave on' thing on my horses


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know about it lightening the hair or stripping oils. Like I said, we used it once a week on my gelding and never noticed anything like that. You don't use just straight ACV. You dilute it with water (we used about a cup of ACV and the rest water in a 2-gallon bucket).

This was him all dry after a bath and an ACV rinse. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I've never used it on my horses but I have washed my dogs plenty of times with it. Gets the icky odors gone that only a bloodhound could love. My female is especially fond of bear poop perfume. The male likes eau du beaver.

There is a slight vinegar odor for a day. Better than their intended fragrance and it does fade fast.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

There have been worse ideas...


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

anndankev said:


> I googled it:
> 
> *Q: So what does my cheap white vinegar at the supermarket contain?*
> The plain white vinegar you can buy at the supermarket, if labelled “Vinegar” is fermented. If it is not from grain or sugar it will declare “Imitation Vinegar” or food acid 260.
> Its actually rare to see imitation vinegar in retail. Its used a lot in industry, and a lot of preserved foods are declared with food acid 260. I have never seen it for sale at a grocery store, only real “Vinegar”.


Interesting though: Food acid 260 is exactly the same chemically as the main acid in vinegar. They are both acetic acid (CH3COOH).

And: It's not a de-greaser. It's a polar molecule, like water. It will remove soap scum, but not oil. And in salad dressings it's quite clear that oil and vinegar don't mix (not unless you add an emulsifier like mustard).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

White vinegar actually works very well at removing grease from things - it doesn't have to mix with it/absorb it to remove it


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

They won't get chemical burns with watered down ACV on them? i accidently left some ACV on myself once and got chemical burns from it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> They won't get chemical burns with watered down ACV on them? i accidently left some ACV on myself once and got chemical burns from it.


Never had a problem with it. No hair loss, burns, nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Palomine said:


> Always have used ACV, but needs to be Heinz, not the imitation junk. A good splash of it in warm water, sponged on, balances the salt from sweating, is used after workout, sweatscraped off.
> 
> And use it to rinse after bathing, to cut suds, put on shine.
> 
> ...


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

jaydee said:


> White vinegar actually works very well at removing grease from things - it doesn't have to mix with it/absorb it to remove it


Your cited excerpt was probably not written by someone with a good understanding of chemistry. Also, household surfaces may have enough detergent residues on them from previous cleaning, in which case vinegar will help to remove the residues (which can look greasy).


----------



## equigrl (Feb 20, 2014)

My mare has white hairs on her black tail where the urine stains it. :sad:Shampoo didn't work at all so I was looking online for a solution. I read that vinegar works to remove urine stains from a black tail. I tried it today by dunking the cruddy white hairs in a baggie filled with 1/2 apple cider vinegar and 1/2 water. Then I rinsed with water. I am thrilled to report it worked like magic and the hairs are nice and shiny and black like the rest of her tail!:happydance:


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Yogiwick- I know people who have been feeding ACV by mouth for 20+ years and never had a problem. Some feed in buckets with the grain and some squirt it directly down in. Helps gut function and I also heard it helps with ulcers? Not sure about that one though.


----------



## Karen Christine (Jan 29, 2019)

Apple cider vinegar gave me amazing results when i polished my horse with it. I read this technique from sprucepets.


----------

